# KG 461 question



## CAS (Aug 31, 2007)

I hope this is the right forum for this question: I am considering buying a lightly used (sub 1500 miles) 2001 KG 461. Dura ace gruppo, Chris King headset, Mavics (not specified which). The seller is asking $950 - is this a reasonable price? Any advice much appreciated!

Claudia


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*thoughts..*



CAS said:


> I hope this is the right forum for this question: I am considering buying a lightly used (sub 1500 miles) 2001 KG 461. Dura ace gruppo, Chris King headset, Mavics (not specified which). The seller is asking $950 - is this a reasonable price? Any advice much appreciated!
> 
> Claudia


I might be wrong, but I don't think the KG 461 was even made in 2001, although that's not really relevant. What matters is the mileage on the bike and how worn the current parts are. A lot of wear and tear can be racked up in all those years, leaving the components nearly worthless. Add to that, it's 9 speed, which is now outdated. The value of the wheels could vary a lot depending on whether they are low level or top of the line Ksyriums.

I've got a 2004 KG 461 with Campy Chorus 10 speed and I doubt I could much more than that out of it.

Whenever I sell a used bike, I give it a complete overhaul, with new chain, new cassette (if needed), new tires, new cables and new bar tape. I take the whole thing apart, clean, relube and inspect everything to be sure the future owner has no immediate problems. Sellers unwilling to do this just want to unload their problems.


----------



## CAS (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks, C-40. So the frame is actually newer than stated?? The owner apparently used it mostly as an indoor trainer, so component wear is minimal. Without having much more info, can you ballpark a reasonable offer? I don't think the seller is trying to rip anyone off, but is inexperienced (as I am as a buyer of a used bicycle!)


----------



## pitt83 (Apr 1, 2003)

IMHO: The 1/2 life of a bike is ~3years. That means, after 3 years, it's worth about 1/2 it's orignal value. What you're looking at is 6yo, hence should be worth ~1/4 of it's original price (2 1/2 lives of decay). I'd say it's original sticker was far less than $4K, more like $3K. $750 would then be what I'd feel is fair value. Even if "lightly used in a trainer" or as you say, 1500 miles, it still ages and still counts.


----------



## CAS (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks, pitt83. FWIW, I also spoke with a friend who has worked in bike shops, and he used the same framework; also stressed that wheelset is important. I appreciate everyone's feedback.


----------

